# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή κακαρίκι

## nikosg6

καλησπερα εχω αποκτησει προσφατα ενα ζευγαρι κακαρικι και βλεπω τον αρσενικο να προσπαθει να καβαλησει την θυληκια η θυληκια καθεται. το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχω βαλει φωλια αλλα επισης δεν εχει γινει προετοιμασια οποτε λεω να βαλω φωλια και να τους κανω και διατροφη? ή να τους κανω διατροφη και μετα να βαλω φωλια? το ανχος μου ειναι μην δω και κανενα αυγο στο πατο του κλουβιου.

----------


## mitsman

Νικο να τα χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου.... καλυτερα να δεις αυγο στον πατο παρα να δεις δυστοκοια..... ξεκινα αμεσα διατροφικη προετοιμασια... παρε και φωλια αλλα βαλε την σε 3 εβδομαδες!!!!
Τα πουλακια σου τρωνε την αυγοτροφη???

----------


## ria

καλησπερα νικο να χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου ακολουθησε την διαδικασια που σου λεει ο δημητρης με καλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια..αν θα ηθελες θα μπορουσες να μας περιγραψεις ολη την διαδικασια που θα ακολουθησεις και τα αποτελεσματα καθως κακαρικι δεν διαθετουν πολλα παιδια και θα ηταν μια ενδιαφερουσα εμπειρια η αναπαραγωγη τους ωστε να μαθουμε και μεις καποια πραγματα που μπορουν να βοηθησουν μελλοντικα αν ποτε αποκτησουμε!!!!!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω θα τους ξεκινησω προετοιμασια και βλεπουμε. αυγοτροφη τρωνε μια φορα που τους ειχα βαλει κατι κανανε θα δουμε τωρα. γιατι 3 εβδομαδες? τοσο θελει για να στρωσει ο οργανισμος? φωλια θα τους βαλω σαν αυτη που εχω στα κοκατιλ απο τα λιγα που διαβασα σε ξενα site οι περισσοτεροι βαζουν την ιδια.

----------


## jk21

Ειτε για να ετοιμαστουν και τα δυο απο διαθεση να ειναι απαιτητος αυτος ο χρονος που σου λεει ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗς και να μην την εχουν εκει μεσα και την λερωνουν αδικα ,ειτε γιατι τοσος ειναι ο ελαχιστος χρονος (ισως μαλιστα σε ενα ζευγαρι που εχει ελλειψεις να μην αρκει καν και να χρειαζεται μεχρι και διμηνο) για να ενισχυθουν διατροφικα με ουσιες που θα τους δυναμωσουν το γεννητικο συστημα εκατερωθεν .στα πουλια δεν ειναι βεβαια οσο σε ανθρωπο αλλα για να καταλαβεις σε ανθρωπους  (κυριως ανδρες )με προβληματα υπογονιμοτητας η περιοδος ενισχυσης με συμπληρωματα διατροφης και πιο σπανια καταλληλες ορμονες ξεκινα τουλαχιστον 1 εξαμηνο πριν την προσπαθεια για τεκνοποιηση !

----------


## mitsman

Για διατροφικη προετοιμασια ειναι λιγο οι 3 εβδομαδες, αλλα μην νομιζεις οτι θα βαλεις τη φωλια και την αλλη μερα θα δεις αυγο.
Οσον αφορα την διαθεση δεν το λεω για αυτο γιατι απο οτι μας λεει ο Νικος τα πουλια ζευγαρωνουν και ειναι φουλ διαθεση, τοσο που φοβομαστε μην κανουν αυγο στον πατο!
(Αλλιως θα ελεγα να περασει ενας μηνας να κανουμε προετοιμασια για δυο μηνες και μετα φωλια!)

Το λεω γιατι μαζι με την προετοιμασια της φωλιας, θα φθασουμε κοντα στον μηνα προετοιμασιας των πουλιων που ειναι το ελαχιστο που πρεπει να κανουμε......

----------


## vikitaspaw

βαλε κ καμια φωτο να δουμε τα παπαγαλακια σου!!

----------


## nikosg6

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]στο πανω κλαδακι η θυλικα και στο κατω ο μόρτης  :winky: 
απο διαθεση αλλο τιποτα! ζηλεψαν μαλλον τα κοκατιλ  που ειναι στην δευτερη γεννα χαχα. θα δουμε την φωλια την εχω παντως ετοιμη σε περιπτωση που συμβει το αναποφεκτο απο εκει και περα θα το καθυστερησω οσο μπορω και βλεπουμε. το καλο ειναι οτι τρωνε και σουπιοκοκκαλο και αυγοτροφη. συγνωμη και για την καθυστερηση αλλα ειχα μπλεξει και με την δουλεια. :Sign0007:

----------


## nikosg6

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!!
Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!! πολυ θα χαρω να δω μικρα κακαρικακια!!! θα ειναι πανεμορφα!
Οταν ξεκινησεις προετοιμασια δεν πρεπει να ξεχασεις την Βιταμινη Ε και το σεληνιο!!! εεε???

----------


## mitsman

*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασια για την Περιοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ*Μελετησε καλα αυτο, μην κολλησεις στο οτι λεει στα καναρινια!!!
τις ιδιες αναγκες εχουν σε διαφορετικη αναλογια!!!

----------


## ria

υπεροχα τα μικρα σου!!!μακαρι συντομα να σου δωουν μωρακια!!!!!

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω,
 δημητρη μονο την βιταμινη Ε δεν εχω δωσει σε ποσοτητα αλλα θα το κοιταξω και αυτο. νομιζω υπαρχει και σε διαλυμα για το νερο αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## mitsman

*Σκευάσματα βιταμίνης Ε + Σελήνιο (se)*Εγω χρησιμοποιω το ferti-vit και ειμαι παααραααα πολυ ευχαριστημενος!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ομορφα!!!

----------


## nikosg6

και ναι σημερα γεννησανε το πρωτο αυγο πανω απο την ταιστρα! η φωλια μπηκε και μπαινοβγαινανε και οι δυο συνεχεια απο την αρχη, απο χαρα δε αλλο τιποτα! να και οι φωτο του αυγου πριν βαλω την φωλια

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβοοοο... βαλε την φωλια, βαλε υποστρωμα και βαλε και το αυγο μεσα αν δεν εχει σπασει!!!

----------


## nikosg6

τα εχω βαλει οπως ειπα  :winky:  και το φτιαξανε και οπως θελανε το πριονιδι, μετακινησαν το αυγο στο σημειο που τους βολευε, και ολα πανε καλα προς το παρον. Τους πετυχα κι ολας το απογευμα να ερωτοτροπουν παλι. για να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα :Jumping0011:

----------


## mitsman

Συγνωμη Νικο, επειδη βιαζομουν δεν προσεξα καλα.... 
Βαλε το αυγο μεσα στην φωλια μηπως συνεχισουν εκει!!!

----------


## nikosg6

και ναι σημερα το πρωι εμφανιστηκε και το δευτερο αυγο! σημερα ολη μερα κλωσαγε αλλα τωρα βγηκε και καθεται εξω.  θα δουμε πως θα εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα!

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι,ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και συντομα να δουμε
και μωρακια απο κακαρικι.

----------


## tliotis

αντε με το καλο!ΓΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## lenia

πανέμορφα είναι!!!!!!!! με το καλό να βγούνε και τα μικρά!!!!!!!! 

δεν ήξερα σχεδόν τίποτα γι' αυτά τα πανέμορφα πουλάκια!!!!! με το θέμα σου έγινες αφορμή να το ψάξω παραπάνω και να μαθαίνω συνεχώς γι' αυτά! σε ευχαριστώ λοιπόν!!!!

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω!! να κανω και ενα update ειμαστε πλεον στα 3 αυγουλακια  ::

----------


## nikosg6

γεννησε και τεταρτο αυγο σημερα :Happy0064: , να σας πω και καποιες πληροφοριες: το θυλικο κλωσσαει τα αυγα και το κανει απο το δευτερο αυγο και μετα. το αρσενικο μπηκε μονο την πρωτη μερα στην φωλια και μετα δεν ξαναμπηκε περιμενει απ εξω και οταν βγαινει η θυλικια να φαει, την ταιζει αυτος κυριως.

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα ειναι!!!! πολυ χαιρομαι Νικο!!!! με το καλο!!!!

----------


## Nick

Με το καλό να δεις και μωράκια,μπράβο!!!

----------


## tliotis

Φιλε μπραβο,εχεις απο τα αγαπημενα μου πτηνα ( που δεν ετυχε να αποκτησω,ΑΚΟΜΗ ) !Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να βγουν τα μικρα ολο ΥΓΕΙΑ!
το κακαρικι, αν και δεν ειναι τοσο γνωστο,και εγω δεν ξερω πολλα, το ειχα δει σε ενα σπιτι να μπαινοβγαινει μονο του, να κανει τη βολτα του,δε λερωνε στον χωρο κτλ κτλ και ειπα "αυτο θα το παρω καποτε"!!!(απλα τα €€ στις μερες μας ειναι λιγο ζορικα χαχαχαχαχα ) !!!!
Βαλε και καμια φωτο να δουμε που ειναι στη φωλια και ο αρσ απο εξω να τα καμαρωσουμε!!! 
Ανοιξε και ενα θεμα με κακαρικι στην θεματολογια να δωσεις πληροφοριες στο λαο , γιατι στα αγγλικα στα φορουμ μερικοι ζοριζονται !!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Τι εγινε τελικα εχουμε κανα νεο?Βγηκε κανα μωρουλινι? ::

----------


## tliotis

περιμενουμε νεα σου φιλε μου !να δουμε ποσα και τι!!!!

----------


## nikosg6

λοιπον παιδια τα αυγουλακια ειναι 6! η θυλικια τα κλωσσαει. καθυστερησα να γραψω διοτι με καλεσε η μαμα πατριδα και οπως καταλαβενεται δεν θα ειμαι απο πανω ολη την ωρα, τωρα βγηκα εξοδουχος για αυτο και σας γραφω. τελος του μηνος περιμενω να σκασουν τα αυγουλακια οπου θα εχω και αδεια ορκομωσιας και θα σας ενημερωσω ξανα τοτε :-) μεχρι τοτε αναμονη για το αν θα σκασουν τα αυγουλακια... ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα γραψω περισσοτερα και θα ανεβασω και φωτο.

----------


## mitsman

Καλη θητεια να εχεις Νικο..... ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τα μικρα σου!!!

----------


## tliotis

Καλή θητεία φιλε να εχεις και με το καλο να τα μεγαλωσεις και να τα χαρεις οσα βγουν!οταν και αν μπορεις να μας βαλεις φωτογραφιες και πληροφοριες για το ειδος! ( που υπηρετεις ? )

----------


## nikosg6

μεσολογγι για την ωρα και βλεπουμε.. μιλαμε παιδες επαναδιατυπωση 7! αυγα!

----------


## tliotis

τα πουλακια τι χρωμα ειναι κιτρινα η πρασινα ?

----------


## ria

καλη θητεια νικο με το καλο να ειναι ολα γονιμα και να σκασουν μυτη τα κακαρικακια σου!!!!!!!!!περιμενουμε νεα σου με αγωνια..

Τριαντάφυλλε νομιζω εχει φωτο απο το ζευγαρακι ο νικος στις πρωτες σελιδες..εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι κιτρινα!!!!!

----------


## tliotis

εχεις δίκιο Ρια , δε το ειχα δει προσφατα και το ειχα ξεχάσει !

----------


## tliotis

Κανενα νεο φιλε απο τα κακαρικια?

----------


## vikitaspaw

7 αυγα?? Μπραβοοο...με το καλο να σκασουνε μυτη λοιπον!! Α! κ καλος πολιτης!!

----------


## nikosg6

καλησπερα παιδια σημερα πηρα αδεια. Ηρθα και τα τσεκαρα. Δυστυχως η γεννα δεν ηταν επιτυχης πριν 4 μερες η θυλικια ειχε βγαλει εξω απο την φωλια το 1 αυγο μετα απο 2 μερες και αλλο αυγο και σημερα που ηρθα και εκανα ωοσκοπιση στα αυγουλακια ειδα οτι ειναι ολα ασπορα. και για να μην την ταλαιπωριεται θα τα αφαιρεσω την δευτερα μαλλον. για να μην μαθει και παραταει τα αυγα οταν πλησιαζουν οι μερες? κατι τετοιο νομιζω γινεται σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις σωστα? οποιος ξερει καλητερα ας βοηθησει, ξενερωσα λιγο αλλα ελπιζω με την δευτερη γεννα κατι να καταφερουν.. το καλο ειναι οτι χαρηκα με τα κοκατιλακια θα δειτε στο αλλο θεμα.

----------


## tliotis

Κρίμα ρε φιλε, κριμα,και ειχα διαβασει οτι το κακαρικι ειναι ευκολο για αναπαραγωγη,γονιμο κτλ ειδα και το αρθρο εδω και πιστευα οτι θα εχεις μεγαλη επιτυχια,ισως η θηλυκια σου δεν ηταν ετοιμη για γεννα ?

----------


## nikosg6

μαλλον γιατι κατα την αποψη μου εγιναν ολα λιγο βιαστικα. :sad:

----------


## ktistis

Οχι ρε και εγώ περίμενα με λακτάρα να βγει με έξοδο ο Νίκος και να μας ενημερώσει.Κρίμα που τα αυγά είναι άσπορα.Μην στεναχωριέσε όμως όντος τα κακαρικι είναι εύκολα στην αναπαραγωγή.Η αποτυχεία κατα την άποψη μου ωφείλετε ή στο πολύ κρύο(βιάστικαν αν ξαναδοκιμάσουν τώρα που θα ανοίξει ο καιρός πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρουν) ή στο ότι είναι η πρώτη γέννα στην ζωή της θυλικιάς κακαρίκι.Οπώτε περιμένουμε τώρα την επόμενη γέννα που δεν θα αργήσει!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μμ..κριμα!!  Αλλα δεν πειραζει...τη δευτερη φορα πιστευω κ ευχομαι θα τα πανε καλυτερα!!

----------


## tliotis

Κι εγω έψαχνα εκτροφέα κακαρικιου! χαχαχα !αντε την 2ρη γέννα λοιποννννν

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση εν αναμονη για την 2η γεννα λοιπον..

----------


## nikosg6

Εχω ευχάριστα νέα νομιζω? Υπάρχουν αυγουλακια στην φωλιά. Το θέμα είναι ότι έχουμε μόνο 1 επιβεβαιωμενη πράξη οπότε δεν ξέρω πιο θα ναι το αποτέλεσμα τα αυγα είναι 3 και το πάσχα που θα εχω άδεια θα κάνω και οωσκοπιση. Γιατί τώρα τα νέα τα μαθαίνω τηλεφωνικός!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Αν και σιγουρα δεν ειναι μονο μια φορα η πραξη.... νομιζω πως ακομη και μια ειναι αρκετη!!!! με το καλο Νικο!

----------


## ktistis

Μακάρι να είναι γονιμοποιημένο και να βγει ένα υγιές μωρό.Έστω και ένα ,για αρχή καλά είναι αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι και τα αλλά θα είναι γονιμοποιημένα.Μας κρατάς ενήμερους...

----------


## daras

καλη επιτυχια!!! αναμενουμε τις εξελιξεις!!!

----------


## tliotis

Έλα να δουμε υπερ παραγωγηηηηηη

----------


## nikosg6

τελικα δεν βγαζω ακρη το τι φταιει 7 αυγα και τα 7 ασπορα.Αφου τα κλωσησε γυρω στις 23 μερες εβγαλε το 1 αυγο και μετα αρχισε να τα βγαζει μονη της απο την φωλια τα αυγα ενα ενα οποτε και τα αφεραισα εγω. τωρα τους χορηγω το oleovita solution της tafarm και βλεπουμε, διοτι τις προηγουμενες φορες το ειχα αμελησει. το καλο ειναι οτι και τα δυο πουλια ειναι ενεργητικα και σε πολυ καλη κατασταση παροτη τις 2 γεννες μαλλον επειδη δεν βγηκαν μικρα να τους κουρασουν.. ελπιζω για το καλητερο και περιμενω ::

----------


## mitsman

αν θες να εχεις 100% επιτυχια ακολουθησε το προγραμμα της orlux..... αν το τηρησεις για ενα μηνα και βαλεις μετα φωλια και δεν ειναι ΟΛΑ τα αυγα γονιμα εγω σου δινω τα λεφτα των σκευασματων πισω!
Απλα θελει πολυ σωστο προγραμμα.... και να το τηρεις οπως ακριβως αναγραφεται!

----------


## ktistis

Τι λες ρε Νίκο πάλι τίποτα?Πολύ λυπάμε μήπως δεν είναι δυνατό το σπέρμα του αρσενικού?

----------


## tliotis

κριμα ρε φιλε!για ακολουθησε το προγραμμα αν το προλαβαινεις οπως ειπε και  mits

----------


## fouli

Καλησπέρα Νίκο, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι διαστάσεις έχει το κλουβί στο οποίο έχεις τα κακαρίκια σου? Έχω ακούσει από άνθρωπο που ξέρει από κακαρίκια ότι οι διαστάσεις που θα πρέπει να έχει ένα κλουβί για ένα ζευγάρι κακαρίκια είναι το λιγότερο 1,5μέτρα μήκος, 80εκατοστά βάθος και 1μέτρο ύψος. Μήπως φταίει και η έλλειψη χώρου? Βεβαια θα μου πεις ότι τα πουλάκια ζευγάρωσαν 2 φορές απλά τα αυγά τους ήταν άσπορα και ίσως να είναι καθαρά θέμα διατροφής ή οργανικό πρόβλημμα αλλά ας μας πει και ένας πιο ειδικός την γνώμη του εδώ στο forum. Εγώ δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αναπαραγωγή και δεν το κατέχω το θέμα. Ακολούθησε και την συμβουλή που έδωσε πιο πάνω ο Δημήτρης και βλέπεις... Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία την επόμενη φορά!

----------


## nikosg6

δεν πιστευω οτι φταιει το κλουβι, σε ιδιο κλουβι ζευγάρωσαν και τα κοκατίλ μου. το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα ειμαι φανταρος και ειναι δυσκολο να του χορηγησω την προετοιμασια της orlux. και το oleovita ειναι η πιο ευκολη λυση που θα μπορουσε να ακολουθησει ο αδερφος μου, ο οποιος τα προσεχει αυτο το καιρο που λειπω εγω. Εχω βρει και εναν 2ο υποψηφιο γαμπρο σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορει ο Μορτης. πολυ θα ηθελα να ειμαι εγω εκει και να τα προσεχω αλλα απο μυτιληνη δεν μπορω να κανω πολλα. :sad:

----------


## ria

Νικο ελπιζω να αλλαξει συντομα η τυχη σου και να βρεις ενσπορα αυγα!!!!!!

----------

